# Toy Haulers?



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok, who has one of these? I went to a bowl game here the other day (liberty bowl) and a friend of a friend had one there for us to use for the tailgating activities. It was really nice. However, if you dont haul any toys, it wouldnt be useful, as half the camper was dedicated to that. 

He said he can haul 2 harley's in his strapped down, but when not in use for hauling, he had to cots in there for sleeping. It really was a nice rig.


----------



## harleybass47 (Jun 27, 2009)

we have a weekend warrior fs2300. we use it for camping more than we haul the bike, but it's nice to have the option. we used to have two trailers, one for the bike and one to camp in. the toyhauler has lots of room for our babies ( three dogs ) to run and room for a small cage when we go out to dinner.


----------



## kart77 (Jan 20, 2010)

*toy-hauler*

camping and riding motorcycles is a disease....... i have this disease


we love to camp......we love to ride the motorcycle, so, we bought a toy-hauler so that we can do both..and.... we love it !!!

2010 keystone raptor 300 mp......

after removing the toys from the garage, two queen beds drop down from the ceiling...
has a flat screen tv in the garage area..... has carpet to cover the floor....has a/c vents in garage area.....etc...... makes into a bedroom that sleeps 4.........


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

I always thought this was the neatest toy hauler - Keystone Outback Loft

I don't think they make them anymore.


----------



## kart77 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Tow vehicle*

I OWN THE SAME TRUCK......2003 Dodge Quad Cab 2500 Cummins Turbo Diesel, AND LOVE IT !!


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

8' bed? White? Tonneau Cover?


----------

